

LaserDisc - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - theunamedguy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaserDisc

======
kjs3
I have an academic friend who made a well researched case that LD failed (and
VHS succeeded) because the licensing terms on LD prohibited porn until fairly
late in the LD lifespan, whereas it was ubiquitous on VHS.

